# Confirmed Flights? Booked flight w/travelocity now its not confirmed?



## lprstn (Mar 8, 2008)

If the flight is not confirmed will they charge me extra if the price has changed?  I booked flight to Hawaii with Travelocity, got an email stating:
"We were unable to process your reservation because the airline did not confirm your requested flights.
 Please contact our customer service center as soon as possible to complete your reservation. To expedite your call, please provide the customer service agent with your trip
 Since the airline did not confirm your reservation, we cannot guarantee your fare. We look forward to assisting you in completing your reservation."  My credit card was already charged for the fare amount, now the fare has increased $200.00.  Has this happened to you?  What should I do?


----------



## Hoc (Mar 8, 2008)

If they did not confirm the flights, you don't have tickets.  You will have to pay the higher price to get them, and you might actually have to call and ask for a refund to get your money back.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 8, 2008)

Unfortunately this is one of the downsides of using anything but the airlines own websites. In the future the best thing to do is only to use Travelocity to compare fares then use the airlines own website to do the actual booking.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 8, 2008)

From now on that is exactly what I will do.  I am so angry I could spit!  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's my Travelocity tip of the day.  This has worked twice for me, but YMMV.

Go to the Travelocity website and find the lowest fare.  Then go to the website of that airline, and book the fare there.  Twice I have found the airfare on the airline's website to be even lower than the one published through Travelocity.  Also, I have found there are less problems when booking directly on the airline website.

Have you tried to do this with the tickets you lost?


----------



## SherryS (Mar 8, 2008)

I had the same problem with Travelocity attempting to book my tickets from MIA to Nassau.  Never did get the tickets I want at the price Travelocity had listed.  Many calls to Travelocity later.....swore off EVER using Travelocity again, and promised to tell anyone that would listen that, "Travelocity has rotten customer service and does not stand by what their website lists as a price for airline tickets."

I did try the airline's website and could not find the price listed on Travelocity!


----------



## lprstn (Mar 8, 2008)

I am still fighting it out with Travelocity as they said the couldn't get in touch with the airlines today.  The rates went up soo, I am hoping it works out.  Just don't know yet.


----------



## Strong1 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Travelocity is a rip-off*

I booked hotel reservations through Travelocity.  Even though it said I could cancel with no penalty and didn't have to put down a deposit, they used a third party to book the hotel and that company billed my credit card the full amount for the 3 nights of the reservation.  I was never informed that they would provide my credit card info to this third party, and I never gave them permission to do that.

I found out 4 days before we left that the hotel was closed for reservations during the time of our reservation - Travelocity didn't tell me, I found out myself when I went to the hotel website for directions!  I had to make my own alternate arrangements at the last minute.

I have fought with Travelocity for 2 years now and have never received a refund from them or the third party they used.  Their "customer satisfaction" guarantee is a joke!

Please don't use their service - they are a rip-off!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd guess that Travelocity had posted a fare that, after you found it, it found that the fare was not avialble. Either it was based on an expired fare rule or the seats alloted for that fare were sold out, and Travelocity's computers may not have "known this" when it took your reservation.  IOW, Travelocity allowed you to see a fare which may have been available at one time, but when contacted, the airline refused to book.

I use a fare-comparison site, like www.sidestep.com , but always use the airlines own website to conclude the sale, as their computers will likely have more real-time accuracy than any third-part site.

In 1991, back when ticket agencies had to physically print tickets, I used online agency to book a RT flight from the U.S. to Europe and the agency "forgot" to issue the tickets.  When I called, they could only issue tickets at a new, higher fare, but they voluntarily refunded the difference to me, since it was their error and "the right" thing to do."  I doubt that I'll ever see another merchant to that.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 16, 2008)

How aggravating for you. I compare Expedia & Travelocity and Kayak as I have airfare sale alerts then go to the airline website and book. Sometimes it's little cheaper and there are more choices of flights.

Thanks for posting these experiences as I was unaware this could happen. Fares have dropped to Hawaii. I booked 2 weeks ago and the same flight is $300.00 less this week.


----------

